# Garlic...is poison???



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I thought to put this in the Conspiracy thread, but put it here. A buddy sent me this video, but it doesnt make sense to me. I find it hard to believe that noone has even died from getting garlic in their blood if what this guy says is true.
Garlic is poison


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I cant do the videos, PC problem, but if garlic is in any way poison then I shoulda been dead long ago.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm with Davarm ... 

If it was poison, I would have been gone a long time ago.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm going to have one hell of a garlic bed next year, mark me dead now


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm familiar with the "30 Bananas a Day" site, as well as its Chief Whackjob (Durian Rider) because they take offense at some of the nutrition sites I visit and organizations to which I belong (hint: I don't advocate living on raw fruit, and I buy meat in whole- and half-animal increments).

Durian Rider is full of excrement. Based on all-fruit diet he espouses, I would say he's full of liquid excrement. Take nutritional or health advice from him at your own risk, including what he states about garlic.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Garlic has a lot of health benefits. There's no reason to believe that it causes any health problems when consumed in reasonable amounts. A lot of foods have things in them that are dangerous in much higher amounts than occur within that food. Apples, for example, contain cyanide.

http://www.toptenz.net/top-10-toxic-foods-we-love-to-eat.php


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Never heard such a thing. he is right about nicotine being a poison. We were taught that in the military


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

garlic as a poison? maybe to blood sucking pests.
I take garlic every day to help my cholesterol and also gained the benefit of having it work as a natural bug repelent. I used to get eaten alive and get ticks on me all the time. Since I started taking garlic I don't get bug bites anywhere near like what I used to, and this past summer I only found one tick on me and it wasn't attached.
Taking garlic was the only thing I changed...


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Garlic has also been shown to make some mammals less prone to some cancers at my Almo Maters Chemistry Dept.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Garlic is only poison when it comes out the backside as gas. snicker


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

If this was true New Jersey would be a wasteland.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

the difference maybe the route of use. if you eat it then your stomach acids act on it. if you put it on an arrow, then shoot someone, I believe it will cause an infection. I have heard stories about how Indians would dip their arrows in garlic juice. there are many things that can be used one way but that are killers and harming if used other ways. dextrose when given IV or by mouth for low sugar works great, but if the IV infiltrates, then the skin around that site will necrosis and you will have a BIG problem.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I know it could be poison, that is poison to some "fun" because my hubby holds onto garlic for days after eating it! I can't stand to be even near him.......the smell even comes out of his nostrils! 

Yuck!

I don't cook with real garlic at all around here.


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

ANywhere that most of the support is pseudoscience and the component population says things like, "All spices are bad for you", probably isn't 100% accurate or trustworthy.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Redtail said:


> ANywhere that most of the support is pseudoscience and the component population says things like, "All spices are bad for you", probably isn't 100% accurate or trustworthy.


Even water will kill you


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

Dihydrogen monoxide... One of the deadliest compounds on earth. Four minutes' exposure to a saturated environment will result in irreversible brain damage or death. Consumption has been linked in some places on Earth to the spread of diseases and parasites. It's used in stabilizing nuclear reactors, as well as the decanting of biological weapons. Without it, there would be no more cholera, and it would be impossible to manufacture toxic GMO's. COmponents for many different types of explosives are denepdent on the stuff for manufacture, and the scariest part of all... 

Many warring religions mention it specifically in their texts.

Water is scary stuff, isn't it?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

http://macedoniaonline.eu/fitness/alternative-medicine/garlic_antibiotic.htm

Garlic is the Natural Antibiotic
Garlic contains almost 80 sulphur compounds. Organic sulphur is famous for its healing and infection fighting ability.
Garlic also contains an extremely powerful sulfuric compound called Allicin which is released when ever garlic cells are crushed, bruised or damaged. Allicin makes garlic one of the most popular natural alternatives to pharmaceutical antibiotics.

Life penicillin, garlic's allicin kills:
* Bacteria
* Fungus
* Microbes and protozoa in the digestive tract
* Gram-positive and gram-negative bacteria
making it the world's most effective and most natural broad spectrum antibiotic. It has been proven in the laboratory to kill every bacteria known, and at the same time, unlike antibiotics, it does not harm your important friendly intestinal flora bacteria.

Reports show during World War I the British soldiers chopped it up and put it on as a battle dressing for infected wounds and today, these records show it was more effective than antibiotics. This is an amazing herb. It also kills viruses, fungi and intestinal parasites.

Garlic is nature's wonder drug and herbalists have understood its medicinal value for at least 2,000 years.
Garlic is the common name for Allium sativum, which belong to the lily family. Predominantly consumed for its aromatic qualities in food, but medicinal history dating as far back as ancient Egyptian times showed it's use as both culinary and medicinal. Roman Legions both used garlic for strength and energy and also as a dressing for infected battlefield wounds.

Garlic also kills:
* Intestinal worms
* Parasites
* viruses
that inevitable make their way into the gut and live there for years if not treated. This saps your energy and health. Medical treatments for parasites are hopelessly limited, since each medication is only designed to kill one type of parasite. Since there are at least a hundred types of parasites that make their way into the body from:

* Contaminated food
* Water
* Pets
* Meat
* Sushi
* Everyday eating

No one medication can kill them all, and no medication can be guaranteed to kill parasites safely, (except one) and that's Garlic. The Allicin in garlic also kills intestinal fungus, known as Candida, which overgrows when the diet is high in sugar and carbohydrates, which is the thing intestinal parasites thrive one. When you do a colon cleanse you need garlic to help heal your colon. After removing old fecal matter, no reason to think you do not have old infection, pus, bacteria that needs to be killed before it can harm you.
Garlic not only reduces "bad cholesterol" while increasing "good cholesterol," but regular use is also associated with a lower risk of stomach and colon cancer.

Several studies confirm garlic's ability to lower blood pressure.
Because of it antiviral properties, one can apply one drop of garlic oil to the wart(s) twice daily for 4 weeks to safely remove warts.



stayingthegame said:


> the difference maybe the route of use. if you eat it then your stomach acids act on it. if you put it on an arrow, then shoot someone, I believe it will cause an infection. I have heard stories about how Indians would dip their arrows in garlic juice. there are many things that can be used one way but that are killers and harming if used other ways. dextrose when given IV or by mouth for low sugar works great, but if the IV infiltrates, then the skin around that site will necrosis and you will have a BIG problem.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I had never heard of such a thing. I happen to love garlic, and eat tons of it.
If its a neurotoxin, then wmhmgy anunm me sjho sjkhkfjhmjkjart?


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

My gramps once told me that they pressed garlic into the shot of shotgun shells because it would promote gangrene in the wounds so the SOB would die even if they survived being shot. Dunno if it is true, I mean I know it is true they did it but don't know if it actually worked. As it is illegal to do in our genteel politically correct society I have never tried it to see if it does. Other than that we have always used garlic as a healing herb and culinary delight.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Nah, that is how he preseasoned his duck and pheasant.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Redtail said:


> ANywhere that most of the support is pseudoscience and the component population says things like, "All spices are bad for you", probably isn't 100% accurate or trustworthy.


 I agree everything/anything can be bad for you if overdone/abused. I couldn't open the link so I can't comment on it. Could the possibly have been talking about wild garlic? It will cause you to get the 'ragin' runs" sometimes and I have hear some say it is poisionous as well.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

if garlic is position then i should have died over 64 years ago ---been eating garlic all my life so much so that bugs stay away from me --i use garlic in everything even in some of my home remedies too ----omg i must then be one of the Walking Dead ---------ROFLMAO


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

cnsper said:


> Nah, that is how he preseasoned his duck and pheasant.


I could see that cept he was talking about back in his day shooting people in Naples.



marlas1too said:


> ----omg i must then be one of the Walking Dead ---------ROFLMAO


Nope garlic repels them or is it vampires, werewolves something like that but not alien. Don't think there have been any studies of the effects of garlic on aliens.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

So load up some garlic and shoot someone to see if it works.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

I remeber about 3 or 4 years ago there was a similiar claim about onions on several disaster preparedness and homestead sites. 
Some people took it as gospel and quit eating onion s out of fear.
Who on here has ever heard of any one dying from Garlic or Onion poisoning?


----------



## bindy (Nov 12, 2012)

As far as I know garlic is really good for humans. It helps to prevent cancers. But for dogs it’s really bad. Because it destroys dog’s red blood cells. Not only garlic even onions do the same thing for dogs.


----------

